# Travel Plans For Tx Rally This Weekend



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I thought I would make a quick post to tell everyone what our travel plans are in case we will be crossing paths with anyone.

We will leave Lubbock mid to late afternoon on Thursday and drive to San Angelo. We will stay the night at San Angelo State Park in the Northern Section (2 sections seperated by 8-10 miles). This should put us in Fredericksburg well before noon on Friday. (I have arranged for us to have early check in at the KOA because this is a big difference from our original plans to arrive late afternoon on Friday).

Also we have reservations for lunch on Saturday at 1:00 at the Peachtree. I have never been there but Curtis' Mom loves it and insists that it is a must do for us. She says it is best to make reservations for weekend meals if anyone is interested.

We are really looking forward to meeting everyone and hope that there is safe travel for all!

Micah


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

We are leaving on Friday after the kids get out of school --

Be careful when you go through Abilene -- there is some crazy guy there that drives this giant Suburban -- LOL

Anyway -- hopefully we are at the KOA at about 1800 --

and hopefully we are not the last ones in - cause you know the last one brings the beer...


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

we have some unexpected work issues so we will not be leaving until Friday night. We will probably boondock somewhere west of austin and be at the KOA first thing Sat morning.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That crazy guy in Abilene won't be driving around in a Suburban this weekend. He will be in his "new" Silverado!









We should arrive in Fredericksburg sometime just after noon on Friday. Got to stop and wash the Sydney on the way in.

See you guys there!!!!!!!

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I thought I would make a quick post to tell everyone what our travel plans are in case we will be crossing paths with anyone.
> 
> We will leave Lubbock mid to late afternoon on Thursday and drive to San Angelo. We will stay the night at San Angelo State Park in the Northern Section (2 sections seperated by 8-10 miles). This should put us in Fredericksburg well before noon on Friday. (I have arranged for us to have early check in at the KOA because this is a big difference from our original plans to arrive late afternoon on Friday).
> 
> ...


Hope you guys have a great weekend Micah.. Sounds like a ton of fun!

I will be stuck in my garage building things this weekend. <wink>

Carey&Crystal


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

We have a full 60 miles to drive. I think I can make it without stopping. I plan on getting in between 1 and 2 on Friday and sitting with a cold one as I watch y'all come in and set up.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We are actually heading out there on Thursday. We should be pulling into the campground mid to late Thursday afternoon. See you there!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We plan to be there around noonish on Friday. Let the party begin!!!


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey all!







Our original plans were to take the kiddos out of school early on Friday but my oldest daughter has volleyball pictures right after school and has to stay for that. We are expecting to leave Abilene around 4:30 or 5:00. It'll take us about 2 1/2 hours to get there. We should be pulling in around 7:30ish. Can't wait to meet you all!

Have a safe trip,
Michelle & Scott


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, we are here...got into the park around 4:00 PM today. Kinda strange to picture this whole corner of the park (which is now empty except for us) to be filled with Outbacks (and one Everest)!

FYI, I spoke with the folks here at the park and they said we were the last large group they had here. I think they liked us since we didn't ask for anything much last time we were here. They said that most groups are kinda high maintenance and said they rarely host groups for this reason. I guess we weren't loud enough last time.









Anyway, it was HOT today but looks to cool a few degrees by the weekend.

Oh, and Mark, we are back in our same spot. I think you'll have to fight Brad for your old spot since he gets the prize for largest rig.

Well, see you all tomorrow...drive safe!!!


----------

